# SEAL Ryan Job



## Pete S (Sep 26, 2009)

RIP SEAL Ryan Job
I served with his brother Aaron in the USMC, met Ryan a few times when he was at Coronado, and know his family.
A fellow Washingtonian. 
His father was also a SEAL. 



> Ryan Job underwent an eight-hour surgery Monday to rebuild his face. The recovery seemed to be proceeding smoothly, his mother said, though her son reported some discomfort Wednesday night. A nurse checked on him at 3:30 a.m. Thursday. He was found unresponsive at 5 a.m. She said the hospital had not determined the cause of death.



http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/obituaries/2009945844_ryanjob26m.html




> Debbie Job said her daughter-in-law is pregnant with the couple's first child.



Send your prayers to his family. 

Pete


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 26, 2009)

Rest In Peace Warrior..


----------



## masonea (Sep 26, 2009)

RIP, SEAL.


----------



## formerBrat (Sep 26, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Sep 26, 2009)

Valhalla welcomes another Warrior.  Prayers for comfort and strength to his family, friends and comrades in arms.


----------



## TheWookie (Sep 26, 2009)

RIP, SEAL. 

Sorry for your loss, Pete


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 26, 2009)

A true shame.  RIP.    Prayers out to family and Brothers.


----------



## AWP (Sep 26, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Ex3 (Sep 26, 2009)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ex3 said:


> May he rest in peace.



OH MY. I've been following his story since he was injured. 

May he rest in blessed peace. And my prayers go out to his wife, family and Team mates


----------



## Muppet (Sep 26, 2009)

R.I.P. 

F.M.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Sep 26, 2009)

I saw this story on the news.  He was hard until the end.

RIP warrior...


----------



## Sicarii (Sep 26, 2009)

RIP Ryan Job, I didn't know him, but if he was like the others I have know I am sure he was a warrior extraordinare....  Where do we get such men?  His sacrifice will never be forgotten

To Ryan's family, friends and brother SEALs; Beannachd Dia dhuit (blessings of God be with you).

This is tough, but it is the SEAL Motto "the last easy day was yesterday"  Go in peace Warrior!


----------



## Teufel (Sep 26, 2009)

RIP...


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 26, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, Warrior.  You're in God's hands now, rest easy.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 26, 2009)

Rest Easy.


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 26, 2009)

Damn it !

Rest easy SEAL.  Thank you for dedicated courage and your ultimate sacrifice to our great Nation.


----------



## Smurf (Sep 27, 2009)

He was one of the nicest people I've ever met. Always funny, no excuses. Loved America, his family, and the Teams. You know a man is a warrior when he climbs Mt. Rainier without one of his main senses. He was a prime example of what a wounded guy can do. 

We'll miss you Ryan. You were an inspiration to all.


----------



## tova (Sep 27, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 7point62 (Sep 27, 2009)

RIP. Salute.


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Rest in Peace SEAL Job


----------



## lancero (Sep 27, 2009)

RIP, SEAL


----------



## JBS (Sep 28, 2009)

RIP, Warrior.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd heard about this warrior and his climbing.

What a way to lose him.

RIP

Prayers out to your loved ones

LL


----------



## Rabid Badger (Sep 28, 2009)

What a sad loss. 

I will say the only positive is that his Legacy is on the way....

Condolences to the family, his teammates, and all that knew him. 

RIP Ryan.


----------



## wardog763 (Sep 29, 2009)

R.I.P. Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## Shortstack (Sep 29, 2009)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 29, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Oct 5, 2009)

RIP SEAL! Best wishes to his family, teammate and sorry for your loss Pete.
Rest easy brother.


----------



## car (Oct 5, 2009)

RIP Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 5, 2009)

RIP Ryan Job. My thoughts and prayers out to his family and friends, and to all those who served with him in the Navy.


----------



## jll67 (Oct 8, 2009)

Rest in Peace my Brother


----------



## MsKitty (Oct 21, 2009)

RIP


----------

